# IBS & Nausea



## magicfish (Dec 9, 2009)

I have IBS C and at the moment and for the last year ive been suffering from the worst nausea! I dont find that there are any trigger foods or situations it just seems to come and go, but its nausea that makes me heave, i am finding it very hard eating and feel as if i am losing weight because of this.. Ive got some procedures on the 5th (previous post) and am really concerned the sedation will make me more naucious... Does anyone else have nausea? have they lost weight? is there anything i can do to help....Thanks


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

IBS C is asssociated with a slower production of Ghrelin (a gut hormone) which with time reaches and exceeds normal levels. Ghrelin is associated with sugar spikes (similar to diabetes), and the elevated blood sugar reaches the brain and turns off an area called the ventromedial hypothalamus (VMH). This causes less firing of the vagus nerve which propagates colon contractions. The result is constipation. The constipation --equivalent of stretching the proximal (Right hand side) colon, has been shown to cause an adrenalin-like projection to the nucleus tractus solitarius (NTS) which reduces the inhibitory neurotransmitter GABA. Gaba at the NTS causes gastric emptying--thus it's reduction causes delayed gastric emptying and nausea.


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm an expert on IBS and nausea. I've been hospitalised 3 times this year with severe weight loss related to nausea. At my worse my weight was down to 55kg and i'm a 5"10 fella!At present i'm in some sort of remision from these terrible symptoms. I was started on metrazapine for anxiety and this appears to have worked wonders as my weight is now up to 67kg. If you are not already on it give it a shot. Mitrazapine eases anxiety and also acts on the nerves in the gut. Other conventional anti nausea meds are holoperidol, domperidone and metoclopromide.try and eat as a continually empty stomach will make you worse.liquid supplements that help are fortisip and scandishake.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

screeb said:


> I'm an expert on IBS and nausea. I've been hospitalised 3 times this year with severe weight loss related to nausea. At my worse my weight was down to 55kg and i'm a 5"10 fella!At present i'm in some sort of remision from these terrible symptoms. I was started on metrazapine for anxiety and this appears to have worked wonders as my weight is now up to 67kg. If you are not already on it give it a shot. Mitrazapine eases anxiety and also acts on the nerves in the gut. Other conventional anti nausea meds are holoperidol, domperidone and metoclopromide.try and eat as a continually empty stomach will make you worse.liquid supplements that help are fortisip and scandishake.


Riddick - I believe the drug you are taking is Mirtazapine. Can you please advise how much you take of this. I am currently on 15mg before bed but it has not stopped my chronic nausea.


----------



## 123kev123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi!I'm also feeling terribly nauseous right now. Couldn't eat much for the past two days. I did lose a lot of weight (like about 10% of body mass). I guess there are some days which are better and somedays which are worst. But coming to think of it, my recent nausea could be caused a panic attack i had 3 days back. I had a soft stool and was so afraid of having diarreah (during the panic attack) that I took Imodium (which coming to think if it, i shouldn't have), so now I guess my entire digestive system isn't moving. Passing a lot of gas without any stools for the past 2 days. Uhhh, I could lose the weight that I've so painstakenly gained the past week (about 1 kg)... Good luck too


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ginger capsules work very well for quelling nausea for me.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i suffered with nausea for about 7yrs, along with ibs...........it was so horrible........many times i would throw up.........i tried many things, but at best it was only slightly helpful............i didn't get any relief till i happened, on one of my many trips thru the internet, trying to find why i felt so awful all the time.........i was nauseous, bloated, had the hardest time eating, cause i always felt so full all the time.........this went on 24hrs aday..........for about 7 gawd awful yrs..........i never before had stomach issues & throwing up was something i hardly ever did in my life...........& when things were bad & i'd throw up, i couldn't eat anything after it for about 24hr.........i would end up with dry heaves & i knew how bad this was for me, to b without food, or supplements or anything what so ever...........it was one of the worst times in my life..........well, that particular trip down internet row, i happened on some medical websites & there was these old articles about hydrochloric acid (HCl)...........it was really fascinating...........then i did some more research about the things that get secreted in our stomachs, from the time we even think of eating...........that throwing up comes from too much gastrin being secreted, trying to get ur stomach to produce enough HCl for digestion.......having enough HCl, stops the gastrin over-production.........histamine is another thing, that's part of digestion..........it can get over-produced, too..........when that happens, u get allergies, skin issues & many different kinds of sinus issues.........it can make u feel miserable, also..........something that might help u, that wouldn't b hard to get, is potassium.........most vitamin stores have it & it's cheap.........comes in 99mg a pill or capsule.........get caps, they get into the stomach alot easier, especially if u r having problems with digestion.........i like potassium bi-carbonate, but u might have trouble getting that form.........take it with food or liquid........it will help the digestion alittle & the ibs-C.........it's helped my husband quite a bit.........potassium has an effect on the production of HCl, too.........i don't know exactly how it works, but it does help..........if u have C, then u have slow muscle response & the potassium will help that, also..........also, have u tried tryptophan??...........if u haven't, u might give it a try........get USP grade & take it with B2, magnesium, niacin/niacinamide, P5P & vitamin C...........u need those to b able to utilize the tryptophan.........magnesium is very good for C, too............betaine hydrochloride can b helpful, if ur stomach isn't in too bad of shape..........u can get that from vitamin stores........try taking 1 or 2 at the beginning of a meal & some more 1/2 the way thru & maybe at the end..........it's a trial & error thing.........if ur stomach is capable of making HCl, then this will help..........give it a good try.........if it doesn't help, then u need HCl & no matter what all the info says about betaine & HCl, they r not the same thing at all, tho they use the terms interchangeably.........hope u get the help u need.............


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

I am exactly the same, I feel sick on and off everyday and have done for a couple of years now. I'm not coping well with it at all as it's making my anxiety worse feeling sick because I have a phobia of vomiting. I am on metoclopramide for nausea but as you can only take 3 10mg tablets a day there are still times when I feel sick. I can be having fun then it's like someone has flicked a switch and I suddenly feel like I am going to be sick, it's awful. I'm also in pain everyday with what feels like really bad gas trapped in my body. I can feel it popping really violently around my side and the pain in my lower abdomen is terrible. I fart a lot (sorry for the info lol) but it doesn't stop me producing so much gas which I don't think is helping the nausea.I'm going back to my Dr in a few weeks so really hope she can give me something or some advice to help as I honestly can't take the stress of facing a big phobia everyday. It's like someone with a fear of spiders having to hold one everyday and knowing there is no way of stopping it happening.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

crstar do you know where I can buy hydrochloric acid? I can only find Betaine HCI despite the fact it's being called hydrochloric acid. I've looked at the symptoms of the defiencey and I have them all apart from the arthritis. Would like to give the tablets a try if I can find them. I'm in the UK. ThanksI already take digestive enzymes with betaine hydrochloride 50mg and pepsin, papain, ox bile etc but they don't seem to help much


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

In my opinion, the pathophysiology of delayed gastric emptying is that Ghrelin causes stomach contractions which are associated with gastric emptying. IBS C is associated with slow Ghrelin production, therefore there is a delay in gastric emptying. Functional dyspepsia is beyond my scope of experience.


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

i too am on 15mg of mitrazapine......it can be upped to 45mg. Could just be purely coincidental that my symptoms have eased since starting this medication as i do tend to go through periods of remission. . . . but my weight has never been so good before....people at work are even commenting on how well i look and how my face has filled out.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That antidepressant (mitrazapine brand name Remeron) is chemically related to some of the anti-nausea drugs like Zofran and anti-IBS drugs like Lotronex.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-HT3_antagonistSo it may not be simple coincidence you are feeling better.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

When I was on Mirtazapine 15mg it didn't help the nausea at all but made me feel tired all the time. The one thing it did do though is increase my appetite and I couldn't stop eating for the 2 weeks I was on it, I came off it in the end because of that reason. I wish it would work for me though.


----------



## inagony (Jan 6, 2010)

I was just diagnosed with IBS-D a couple days ago & I actually think the nausea is my WORST symptom! I've only had a couple of weeks in the last 2 months that I've been able to eat "normally" & the rest of the time I can't even stand to LOOK at food! I've lost 20 pounds in 2 months - which is the only good thing to come out of all this because I can stand to lose a little weight. My doc gave me Promethazine for the nausea which is GREAT to help me sleep thru the night, but during the day it knocks me out. I just got off the phone with her nurse after calling with the worst nausea ever this morning. She only wants me to use 1/2 dose during the day & upped my dosage of Dicyclomine (which can cause nausea). I don't understand her thinking but I'll give anything a try at this point!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Inagony, Really you might try the Ginger Capsules.See your thread here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=116005


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Inagony - how are you doing now? Does the Promethazine work for you?CatUK - How are you doing now? Does the Metocloperamide actually work for you? My doctor says that you can take both Metocloperamide and Cyclizine for nausea on the same day and even at the same time becuase they work in different ways (however, they didn't work for me but they do work for many).Also, with the Mirtazapine, you need to take it for at least 6 to 8 weeks before you know if it will work; 2 weeks is nowhere near enough time to know if it will help you. As far as the drowsiness is concerned, you should take it before bed and if it still makes you drowsy during the day, this feeling is normally only temporary for the first week or so. I know that Mirtazapine has been a fantastic help for people with IBS and it can help a lot with nausea, but as I said you need to take it for quite a few weeks to know and even then if it is does not have the desired effect you should increase the dose.Good luck to everyone.


----------



## inagony (Jan 6, 2010)

The Promethazine does help the nausea - even when they are cut in half like the doc told me to. The Dicyclomine is wonderful too at controlling my D. I'm eating little things here & there and have gotten enough food in me now to stop the shaking that was happening the last couple days (I think from lack of food).But now I seem to be having another problem that I think is from the Dicyclomine. I was spotting blood once or twice in the last week or 2, but since I'm on 4 packets of birth control continuously before having a period the Dr said it could just be some break-thru bleeding (although I've never had that happen before in the few years I've been taking the pill that way). Today I am bleeding more heavily & having some cramping in my abdomen. I really hate to have to stop the Dicyclomine because of this & wonder if ANY anti-spasmodic drug will do the same thing to me; but I also don't want to be bleeding off-and-on all the time either!I go back to the Dr tomorrow for a follow-up so I guess I'll see then.


----------



## marcela (Aug 18, 2010)

CatUK said:


> I am exactly the same, I feel sick on and off everyday and have done for a couple of years now. I'm not coping well with it at all as it's making my anxiety worse feeling sick because I have a phobia of vomiting. I am on metoclopramide for nausea but as you can only take 3 10mg tablets a day there are still times when I feel sick. I can be having fun then it's like someone has flicked a switch and I suddenly feel like I am going to be sick, it's awful. I'm also in pain everyday with what feels like really bad gas trapped in my body. I can feel it popping really violently around my side and the pain in my lower abdomen is terrible. I fart a lot (sorry for the info lol) but it doesn't stop me producing so much gas which I don't think is helping the nausea.I'm going back to my Dr in a few weeks so really hope she can give me something or some advice to help as I honestly can't take the stress of facing a big phobia everyday. It's like someone with a fear of spiders having to hold one everyday and knowing there is no way of stopping it happening.


Hello,I have been struggling with nausea all my life, but four years ago it started getting unbearable. I also have a phobia for vomiting (I really prefer anything else than vomiting). I took Metoclopramide for some time until I started having anxiety as a side effect, maybe you are having this side effect too. I took Levosulpiride and Trimebutine for a long time and for the first time in my life I felt fine like a normal and healthy person (no more nausea or dizziness). You can ask your Dr. about those medicines and you could give them a shot. They really made me feel better than ever! I hope this will help you. I really understand what you are going through. I wish you the best







!


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

marcela said:


> Hello,I have been struggling with nausea all my life, but four years ago it started getting unbearable. I also have a phobia for vomiting (I really prefer anything else than vomiting). I took Metoclopramide for some time until I started having anxiety as a side effect, maybe you are having this side effect too. I took Levosulpiride and Trimebutine for a long time and for the first time in my life I felt fine like a normal and healthy person (no more nausea or dizziness). You can ask your Dr. about those medicines and you could give them a shot. They really made me feel better than ever! I hope this will help you. I really understand what you are going through. I wish you the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marcela - thanks for sharing this.Trimebutine is normally used for treating pain in the gut for spasms. Levosulpiride is a prokinetic to help increase gastric emptying and had some good results for functional dyspepsia. May I ask if you had pain due to spasm and also if you have been tested for delayed gastric emptying? What doses do you take of these drugs please?When you felt nausea did you feel it came from being dizzy or did it come from your stomach?I am asking because I suffer from nausea that seems to come from my stomach.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HIFor those on this thread that havent seen this list before! 1.. A prokinetic. Motilium or metoclopramide. motilium (Domperidone) isnt available in the U.S but is available in canada by mail order. it speeds up the transit of food through the stomach and digestive system and kills nausea for about 4 hours at a time. it dosent cause an upset stomach either.2.. Pepto bismol (OTC)3.. Gaviscon (OTC)4.. Ginger tea is realy really good.5.. deep abdominal breathing slowly6.. avoiding triger foods that upset your stomach, and avoiding high acidity foods.7.. sipping coca cola helps. i dont know what ingreedient it is but there is something in coke that deals with nausea. (Honestly, google it!!)8.. vitamin B12 suppliments help intrinsic factor in the stomach, which can help all sorts of stomach problems.9.. a good but mild probiotic either in yoghurt or capsual form. you may feel initially worse but after a few days to a few weeks you may see some stunning differences. stay away from pre biotics though, alot of people dont get on with them. trial and error i guess.10.. Mint tea can help, but on the other hand it can also make things worse, so again it is trial and error.11. eating smaller meals, or as i have taken to doing, grazing on food through out the day. this dosent suit everybody, but it works for my stomach. try it and see.12.. making sure that you are adequately hydrated. dehydratiion to any extent can cause nausea and it wont go away untill you have rehydrated. took me a long time to work this out.13.. anxiety and worry/panic can also cause nausia. i know its a viscious circle but try and stay calm, think about something else, do a cross word, plan a round the world trip, anything that diverts your mind from focusing on how you are feeling. this can be easier said than done!14.. SEA BANDS. use teh P6 Pressure points on teh inner wrists. cheap and available in most pharmacys and on ebay. they work extremely well for 80% of people.15.. eating something dry like toast or a cracker. dosent always work, but worth a try.16.. DO NOT SMOKE. if you somek, stay off em untill teh nausea passes. having a smoke will create more stomach acid and loosen teh sphinctor at the top of the stomach which wont help things.17.. ANTI HYSTEMINES. taking some pyriton or benadryl may help. cheersian


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Hydrochlorhydria or Achlorhydria are quite common causes of nause and can be cured by taking Betaine Hydrochloride.


----------

